# RecipeDB - Baltimore Blonde Cream Ale



## Bribie G (8/6/10)

Baltimore Blonde Cream Ale  Ale - American Pale Ale  All Grain               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes Polenta can be bought from Woolworths (Naytura) or IGA own brand. Cook to a creamy porridge, uses about 4 times its volume of water. If BIABing, add after the grain to ensure even dispersion.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      4 kg BB Galaxy Pale Malt    1 kg TF Flaked Maize       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      20 g Galena (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 90mins)       Misc     1 tablet Whirfloc         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.051 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.016 (calc)   Bitterness 30.7 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 4.53%   Colour 6 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 10 days   Secondary 10 days   Conditioning 2 days


----------



## therook (8/6/10)

RecipeDB said:


> This is the discussion topic for the recipe: Baltimore Blonde Cream Ale
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Link not working mate

Rook


----------



## Bribie G (8/6/10)

Should be ok now. Bloody DB that's why I don't post a lot there, usually 20 minutes of pain <_<


----------



## therook (8/6/10)

BribieG said:


> Should be ok now. Bloody DB that's why I don't post a lot there, usually 20 minutes of pain <_<



Looks nice and simple

I'm hearing you about the DB, that's why i have only ever put one recipe in it.

Rook


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (30/4/11)

I am very interested to give this a go in the next few weeks, what yeast did you use and what temp did you mash at?

Cheers :icon_cheers: 

_WALLACE_

65 DEG @ 90mins (amazing what you learn whem you read once in a while  )


----------



## Bribie G (30/4/11)

Wyeast American 1056 but US-05 would also do. Make sure you give the Polenta a good simmer and watch out for it spitting all over the place. We suffer for our art. If you are near the Valley at all, Geeta Enterprises up the McDonalds Arcade do Polenta at about half the price of Woolies or IGA.


----------



## Weizguy (16/4/16)

link to recipe. You're all welcome.


----------



## Bribie G (16/4/16)

Well done Les I thought that was inaccessible


----------



## Weizguy (16/4/16)

Bribie G said:


> Well done Les I thought that was inaccessible


Nah, just had to go looking in the recipes section. Was not in any search results, for whatever reason.

Still a lot of gold in there. Well worth a troll if you want some inspiration.

I obviously had enough time and sufficient patience. I found my Dampfbier recipe the same way a while back.


----------

